Ask HN: What do you miss most from pre-quarantine life? - samcgraw
======
byoung2
I miss going to the movies...I'm not sure if movies in the theater will ever
be the same, given how profitable direct to streaming has been (e.g. Trolls 2,
which netted Universal more money in 19 days than the original did in its
entire theatrical run of 5 months). I have 2 home theater setups (one indoors
and one outdoors) with projectors and 100+ inch screens and Dolby atmos
surround in each, but there is still something magical about watching movies
in the theater.

I also miss restaurants. I love cooking, but not every meal every day.
Delivery is a nice break, but I like sitting in a restaurant, and having
someone else cook and do the dishes.

------
holler
I miss many things, but by far the biggest is being able to go the gym.
Working out is one of the key ways I stay sane, especially after working
behind a computer screen day-in day-out. I miss going swimming (only pool
around here is at the gym), I miss going to the movies, I miss people being
upbeat, and mostly I miss seeing my family and being able to give everyone a
hug!

~~~
ksaj
I work out at home with dumbbells, door frame chin-up bar and a mat. But boy
do I miss having the whole bunch of equipment that lets me vary up my routines
to keep things interesting and _hard_ at the same time.

Incidentally I'm nearing the middle of the GoodLife Fitness 30-day Ab
Challenge. If you asked me to do 65 ab crunches followed by leg lefts AND
planking without stopping for a rest a couple weeks ago, I'd laugh because no,
no I wouldn't be able to do that. But I can now. When its done and over, I
will be able to more than double that, which seemed impossible before, but no
longer does.

So all is not lost. After this challenge, I'll have to find another one to
stay motivated until the gym opens and is safe enough to attend.

------
luckman212
Seeing people's faces, smiles (instead of a mask)

------
sudoaza
Going to a bar for craft beer

~~~
thorin
My local micro brewery will deliver anything from 2 pints cask craft ale and
any number of keg and can beers they deal with on a weekly basis every Friday.
It actually tastes better at home than in the bar but I miss the people and
interactions that go with it.

~~~
ksaj
Every pub has that one guy who tells outlandish stories about his incredible
overly-exciting life. Nobody believes a word he says, but it is part of the
entertainment you pay for in each pint.

As we now save a whole lot of money on store-bought booze, we begin to
understand, and truly miss the bar markup and tipping costs.

~~~
thorin
I'm British so I don't think I've ever tipped in a bar in my life. We do tip
in restaurants but it's not expected like in the US.

It's not just the conversation, I just generally like the vibe in country
pubs.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Going out and not having to constantly make sure that I'm keeping my distance
from people.

------
thepiratesailor
Sex outside.

------
johnnyo
I need a haircut. Badly.

------
chrisbennet
I miss getting together with a my family.

------
eyer2016
Playing team sports

------
tahira0509
Best moments with my family and friends

------
partisan
Peace of mind.

------
gshdg
Being able to hug my mom.

------
architect
Being able to pay my rent

------
nunez
A beer at a bar

------
chewz
Nothing

